# us laws question



## hcstreetwear (Jul 16, 2008)

hey, i receintly started a clothing company. I have been cutting the tags out and screen printing the size and logo. I plan on just ordering alstyle shirts with the tear away tags in the future. The question is they said somewhere on there form that each shirt has to list country of origin etc. 
Does anyone know if that is correct ? Can i just print my logo and size or legaly do i have to also list materials care instructions etc? 

any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you

Ryan


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

if you look in the left bar under Resources read the FTC relabeling info.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

hcstreetwear said:


> hey, i receintly started a clothing company. I have been cutting the tags out and screen printing the size and logo. I plan on just ordering alstyle shirts with the tear away tags in the future. The question is they said somewhere on there form that each shirt has to list country of origin etc.
> Does anyone know if that is correct ? Can i just print my logo and size or legaly do i have to also list materials care instructions etc?
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you
> ...


Also, read this topic, it explains it all: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html


----------



## hcstreetwear (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys i appreciate you taking the time to help me out here.


----------



## outsurfing90 (May 16, 2008)

so, it appears that you can just duplicate the care instructions that were written on the original tag directly into the screen printed tag right? Also, what is the most effective way of screenprinting your own tag? I own a small surf oriented clothing company and am tired of the manufacturers lablels. Thanks in advance for any help,

Josh


----------



## hcstreetwear (Jul 16, 2008)

I was just cutting the tags out of the shirts. I had my logo with the size printed inside the neck when my printer was doing the rest of the shirt. It wasnt much at at like 30 cents more a shirt but adds a lot to the shirts. I just want to start doing it legit because my products are alittle on the right wing side and want to prevent any legal problems. 

If you order your shirts from alstyle they have tear away tags its much easier than what i was doing in the past. Just design someone and have your printer do it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

outsurfing90 said:


> so, it appears that you can just duplicate the care instructions that were written on the original tag directly into the screen printed tag right?


There's more than just the care instructions that need duplicating, but yes.



outsurfing90 said:


> Also, what is the most effective way of screenprinting your own tag?


Um... screenprint it? I don't understand the question


----------



## outsurfing90 (May 16, 2008)

oh I see. I mean screen printing directly onto the inside back of the tee. Are there smaller presses that can heat press little designs so I don't have to break the bank? Thanks,

Josh


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

outsurfing90 said:


> Are there smaller presses that can heat press little designs so I don't have to break the bank?


Yes, there are small heat presses for pretty much exactly that. But that's not printing directly. If you can see yourself using a large press for other things in future then something like a 15x15 would be much better value for money, but if you'll only need it for labels then they are available. There's also a chance you could pick up a bargain on a secondhand smaller press from someone upgrading to a larger model.


----------

